# Rebuilt a coil



## jackass (29/4/15)

My last coil burnt out last night on the twisp last night. This morning I wanted to solder a charger that my kid broke. Anyway the solder iron was bust for some reason. I tried to fix it but I need a solder iron to fix it. Then bang... I saw the kanthal and I was excited. Finally at 5 I had a chance to play. I got my micrometre and found in to be 0.25 mm, so about 30 gauge. 7 raps round 1,2 mm wire measured 2 ohm put everything together 3,5 ohm put some boilt cotton in. dripped it and fire I saw a bit of vape I filled it and been vaping since. 

It is about the same as a new coil but it is givinh me better wicking. I don't need to tip it as I made the cotton much longer than the standard wick of the twisp. I am very happy with my first build and if this is the result it can only get better. Took me less than 15 minutes from start to Finnish.

My supplies are in Middleburg I'm picking it up tomorrow morning cause I have to take my car in, so I told the courier to keep it there. CAN'T WAIT.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

jackass said:


> My last coil burnt out last night on the twisp last night. This morning I wanted to solder a charger that my kid broke. Anyway the solder iron was bust for some reason. I tried to fix it but I need a solder iron to fix it. Then bang... I saw the kanthal and I was excited. Finally at 5 I had a chance to play. I got my micrometre and found in to be 0.25 mm, so about 30 gauge. 7 raps round 1,2 mm wire measured 2 ohm put everything together 3,5 ohm put some boilt cotton in. dripped it and fire I saw a bit of vape I filled it and been vaping since.
> 
> It is about the same as a new coil but it is givinh me better wicking. I don't need to tip it as I made the cotton much longer than the standard wick of the twisp. I am very happy with my first build and if this is the result it can only get better. Took me less than 15 minutes from start to Finnish.
> 
> My supplies are in Middleburg I'm picking it up tomorrow morning cause I have to take my car in, so I told the courier to keep it there. CAN'T WAIT.



Well done....this is how it starts 

You'll do just fine on the rebuildable device


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

Jip thanks I'm positive now. Just can't believe I did it with my first go. It was tricky at first cause its tiny, but i went to my garage and found a device boiler makers use to clean their nozzles. It fit perfectly so I have made it part of my vape kit. All the reading has paid off big time. Thank everyone that spent time on this forum to make it the great guide that it is. This is a great forum!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (29/4/15)

jackass said:


> Jip thanks I'm positive now. Just can't believe I did it with my first go. It was tricky at first cause its tiny, but i went to my garage and found a device boiler makers use to clean their nozzles. It fit perfectly so I have made it part of my vape kit. All the reading has paid off big time. Thank everyone that spent time on this forum to make it the great guide that it is. This is a great forum!!!



That first coil is insanely satisfying, isn't it? 

My first was also a rebuild of a old kanger coil...and I felt like the baddest mofo on the planet when it made vapour the first time 

You'll find lots of useful "stuff" to add to your toolkit over time - there are lots of very useful stuff that seems completely unrelated and yet serves a fantastic purpose for coil building and/or wicking and/or tinkering


----------



## jackass (29/4/15)

Jip its exciting thanks. Gonna tuck in now but don't know if I will sleep I'm like a child can't wait until tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

